# Pigeon in Plymouth Township, Michigan needs home ASAP



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Pigeon in Plymouth Township, Michigan needs home ASAP, Adopted*

I have a pigeon that was reported to us on 911 Pigeon Alert that needs a home as soon as possible. The lady's name is Kathy and here is her email address [email protected] to get in contact with her. 

Would there be anyone who could help us out with this little one. You can either adopt it or hold it for us until we can find h/her a home. Renee is going to handle this case for me because I'm going out of town and won't be back until late Sunday night. Here is a link to pictures of this little one, and I have to add h/she is really a beautiful looking pijjie.

http://picasaweb.google.com:80/KatSkup/Pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope someone can help out with this pretty little one. Very good/clever "cages" the finders came up with. Worth remembering and mentioning to others who need to temporarily house a pigeon without spending a lot of money on a cage.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A very Pretty Bird. Wish I Could Take It But I Live In VA. Not Sure If They Would Want To Ship It and Hold On To It until It was safe To Ship. Which Could Be Another 1 Month Or More. I hope the Best For This Pretty Pigeon. H/she Shouldn't Be To Hard To Place. It Has Looks (LOL).
Take Care And Have A great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have sent the finder some names of local fanciers. There's quite a few, so I'm hoping one of them will take the bird. I haven't heard back from the finder, so don't know how that went yet. I'll update.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Naturegirl (Cindy) is about 60 miles to the north. Maybe she might know someone in the area.

Pidgey


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*if she is a hen i might take her*

I am from livonia and my brother lives in plymouth. Looking for a hen. Might this one qualify?

joe


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

i might consider taking this pij, i need to talk with my husband 1st... i have a 3 months old male, who lately is a wee-bit mean... i am concerned that if thay are both male would they fight? and "compass" is my 1st pigeon that i have ever had and i am still learning evry day about pigeons... how would you go about introducing them? how long would they have to be seperated? and i think that my pij doesn't know he's a bird, i think he thinks he's human (lol)... would it scare the crap out of my bird to see another?
well i'm off to talk with the hubby about all this... be back shortly...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

On the 26th, when this was posted, Mary Ann had gotten a message from this lady saying the bird had to go ASAP........Mary Ann was leaving the next morning to be gone all week end, so I took over the case for her. Sent the lady names of local fanciers, she wrote back and said none of them would take the bird. I sent her another list and as of now, I haven't heard back from her. I sent her a message yesterday. So, at this point, I have no idea if she still has the bird, has turned it loose, or if she actually found someone to come get it. As soon as I know anything, I'll post it here. I also have no idea whether the bird is male or female.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

quincar23 said:


> i might consider taking this pij, i need to talk with my husband 1st... i have a 3 months old male, who lately is a wee-bit mean... i am concerned that if thay are both male would they fight? and "compass" is my 1st pigeon that i have ever had and i am still learning evry day about pigeons... how would you go about introducing them? how long would they have to be seperated? and i think that my pij doesn't know he's a bird, i think he thinks he's human (lol)... would it scare the crap out of my bird to see another?
> well i'm off to talk with the hubby about all this... be back shortly...


Are you sure that you're bird is a male? 3 months is actually kind of young to know the sex, especially if it's a single bird. At this age, they can fool you by acting out, as to what sex they are. Of course, there's no way to know how old this Roller pigeon is, since it's not banded, but by the picture, I'm pretty sure it's not real young. If you've got a male for sure and this is a male, yes they would probably fight eventually. 
Guess we'll just wait and see what I can find out from the finder of this bird.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

lovebirds- well let me know if maryann still has the bird or not, and if we can figure out it's sex... as far as my pij... i am pretty sure he's a boy... he's got a big beak, huge claws and struts around making himself look really wide with his wings & and puffs his back feathers up... is there any other male behavior clues i might look for? you could check out the pics of him i have on webshots and take a look at him, i posted one new one of him from today....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

quincar23 said:


> lovebirds- well let me know if maryann still has the bird or not, and if we can figure out it's sex... as far as my pij... i am pretty sure he's a boy... he's got a big beak, huge claws and struts around making himself look really wide with his wings & and puffs his back feathers up... is there any other male behavior clues i might look for? you could check out the pics of him i have on webshots and take a look at him, i posted one new one of him from today....


Mary Ann doesn't have the bird. This is a bird that was reported to 911 Pigeon Alert. Mary Ann was the moderator who took the case, but then I took over the case. Anyway, I'll check with the lady who has it. I would expect the only way we're going to find out the sex of this bird is to get it with another bird and see what happens. The lady who has it doesn't know a thing about pigeons or birds probably for that matter. She was just a kind hearted soul that saw an animal that needed help. 
I'll let you know.
Oh, I did look at your pictures, but I can't tell by looking. Some say they can, but I'm not one of them. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok guys and gals..............the person who has this bird has just written to me. She's been waiting all day for a phone call from some of the contacts that I sent her, and she's heard nothing at all. She's ready for one of you to take this bird. Someone contact me here, or if you want you can call me, but that's not really necessary. My number is 276-647-3593. As soon as we figure out who's going to take the bird, I told this lady I would get back with her and let her know who to expect a phone call from. 
Just so you know, she's working tomorrow, but will be home in the evening and during the day on Tuesday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just found out that I'm going to be gone for a big part of tomorrow. If anyone responds to this, I won't see it until late tomorrow afternoon, unless the response is here at 6:00 in the AM.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Eastern Time.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea............


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Any Updates On The Bird. Hope That Pretty Bird Has Found A Home. Wish I could Help But Live To Far away. 
Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

ok! i am leaving in about a half hour to go get this cutie.... i will be on later with an update and some pics i'm sure!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*This Roller has been Adopted*

Carisa, Kathy just sent me a note through 911 Pigeon Alert that you have picked up this little one. Thank you so much for adopting this little guy/girl. Now make sure we get updates on your new little one .


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

*we're home...*

got the new darlin home safe and sound... opened up both cage doors and very quick compass wanted to meet the "newbie"... he followed the other every where... compass pecked the others tail feathers a few times... and then "newbie" hoppped into compass's cage for his seed... and in went compass after it; then they "dined" together... no aggressive behavior, yet.

how long should i keep them seperated?.... and i don't know a thing about rollers.... anything i should know?
now for the sex of "newbie" which its name will be either ruby for a girl or lou for a boy... i know the signs of a boy pigeon, but what are for the girls?

oh and the first thing "newbie" did when she got into compass's cage was "attack" the grit... i guess it didn't get any from the lady i got it from...

is there any thing else i should know... and tips are always helpful!


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

and i posted some pics of them....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like they have already been UNseparated... 

Sure will look forward to further adventures!!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Carisa,
This is all wonderful news. I look forward to many adventures from those two. The gender of each will be reveled in no time I'm sure.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The pictures are really good. That bird looks like it's "home" now........I hope the gender thing works out and they'll be ok together.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

ok... i probaley should've asked this earlier...
should i treat "newbie" for anything, because we don't know how long its been out in the wild?
and a mite question; are there any signs that a pigeon has mites? the reason i ask is because ever since "newbie" got here they have both been preening and itching a whole lot... 
and... "newbie" makes this weird grunting noise... is this normal? compass hasn't ever made that noise...
and nobody answered my "roller" question, if it is indeed a roller... what is a roller?
thank you every body!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should keep them isolated for the time being incase the little roller has something that might be contageous, which means seperate food and water dishes too.

The new bird does look like my bald cap rollers. She may be a bit frightened and that is why she grunts. 

You can use a regular parakeet lice and mite spray on pigeons, that will take care of any parasites on the outside. A permethrin based spray is also excellent. Be sure to cover the head before spraying.

Be sure to give the bird garlic in the water, as well as ACV *alternate). Some probiotics would be beneficial for her also.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

ok.. thanks everybody!


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

i just wanted to tell everyone what happened tonight...
i put my kids to bed and let compass & "newbie" out to play a while... my mom called and asked if she could borrow some milk (she lives 1/4 mi away)... so as i started to walk out to leave, compass flew up to my arm ( he always flys after me when he thinks i'm leaving) so i was talking to compass; telling him i'd be right back and guess who flew up and joined compass on my arm? "newbie"! i was so excited, it nearly made me cry... it was exactly 32 hours from the time it arrived... and already felt comfortable enough to fly up to me... i was sooo happy; ( my mom's milk had to wait, lol!) 
i think newbie is going to like it here, it was exploring alot; like a curious 2 year old... too cute... i keep referring to it as "she" or "her"... i haven't heard it coo at all only softly grunt a few times... i hope it's a "she" and compass is indeed a "he" lol!
another question: when compass flys his wings make a distinct fairly loud noise, newbie is almost silent when flying... are some pigeon breeds more stealthy than others?
i am so happy with our new addition, and so is compass...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like newbie is a girl and compass a boy. Otherwise I doubt they would get along so well.
Newbie seem to be pretty tame and very comfortable in his new home. He couldn't have found a better home.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

velo 99 flies rollers. They are acrobats and will turn sumersaults in the air. Find some threads that velo started and that will give you a few pics and info about them.


----------

